# Super Bright reverse light bulbs?



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Does anyone know of a place to get like super bright replacement bulbs for the backup lamps on my truck? I saw a truck today that had really bright backup lights (stock) and wanted to see if anyone knew where I could get super bright bulbs like this?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I don't know where to find them, but I've seen some local guys with really bright liight bulbs in their stock housings. I really want to get some. I think they are worth a try before I wire an aftermarket set in.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

mkwl;410960 said:


> Does anyone know of a place to get like super bright replacement bulbs for the backup lamps on my truck? I saw a truck today that had really bright backup lights (stock) and wanted to see if anyone knew where I could get super bright bulbs like this?
> 
> Thanks,
> Matt


I did a quick search and I came up with this site --->

http://www.gotmotorparts.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=4629

and then I looked on ebay and I found these for a fraction of the cost of the other place ----->

http://cgi.ebay.com/3156-SUPER-BRIGHT-WHITE-12-LED-REVERSE-LIGHT-BULBS-12V_W0QQitemZ180166536863QQihZ008QQcategoryZ20334QQcmdZViewItem

Definitely worth checking out if you're only other option is wiring up more lights.


----------



## streetsurfin' (Jan 22, 2004)

There should be halogen (don't touch with your fingers) ones available where you get other replacement lamps and headlights. I think they make them with back up alarms in them also. You are limited of course by the housing and reflector of your stock tailights. PepBoys Auto Zone etc.
I think this is the brand I see and have in our vehicles...
DesignTech


----------



## RipT (Dec 6, 2004)

Keep in mind that Halogen bulbs are quite a bit hotter than standard and with frequent/prolonged use may melt or distort the reflector and/or lens in some vehicles. For some newer trucks that could get pretty $$$$.


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

mkwl;410960 said:


> Does anyone know of a place to get like super bright replacement bulbs for the backup lamps on my truck? I saw a truck today that had really bright backup lights (stock) and wanted to see if anyone knew where I could get super bright bulbs like this?
> 
> Thanks,
> Matt


I run these super bright whites in my DRL's and backup housings and haven't melted a thing. FYI, the stock bulbs turned the front DRLs bulb sockets brownish black, it's weird, but common.
http://www.piaa.com/Bulbs/Bulbs-Miniature.html


----------



## streetsurfin' (Jan 22, 2004)

IIRC, a section of the base of the halogens I have is ceramic. No heat problems with them and I have plowed with them for more than a few years.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

as stated.......Pep Boys has a bulb that claims to be 5x brighter than stock.......


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

The best bet would be to get a back-rack for your truck & install the white lights that go on the sides. This can be controlled by a toggle switch or can be wired directly to the elec column so when you gear into reverse, the lights automatically come on.


----------



## Lubold8431 (Sep 11, 2006)

creativedesigns;412691 said:


> The best bet would be to get a back-rack for your truck & install the white lights that go on the sides. This can be controlled by a toggle switch or can be wired directly to the elec column so when you gear into reverse, the lights automatically come on.


Wanted to bring this thread back up because I have a question about lights on the back rack. With an 8' bed, do you still get adequate lighting from two 50 watt Halogen lights mounted on the rack? Reason I ask, is because I want to be able to see this year backing up. I already installed those PIAA Xtreme white backup lights, and wasnt too impressed. Next thing is either two lights mounted by the bumper (underneath or somewhere on the sides, and yes I know, they may get ripped off) or two lights mounted on the rack. Just wondering what you guys have found provides more light to see when backing up. I have one driveway that I am doing that is about 200 feet long, and I have to back up the whole way down a hill. Not my idea of fun when I can't see anything behind me. Come to think of it, I don't know how I did it last year...
Thanks guys...


----------



## TwistedMetal (Oct 11, 2007)

Lubold..had the same problem at the start of last year..backing up cant see at all {F350 Dump No rear window}.. i added some tractor spot lights to the rear.. wired to the reverse lights. lights cost me 7$ at walmart..lol.. no i can see out my mirrors when im backing up


----------



## Lubold8431 (Sep 11, 2006)

Cool, thanks for the response, I think thats what Im going to do...


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

I have tried a lot of different auxiliary lights, only one I've found that I like is the trapezoidal beam rectangular ones. Can't remember the name right now, but they are real rubber mounted tractor utility lights, not the plastic junk from Walmart. I've tried those and they don't last, don't hold up as well and don't throw hardly any light. Especially the Blazer brand. The Peterson Manufacturing brand is slightly better, but trust me on this, the ones I have rule. The trapezoidal beam throws the light all over a big area like a headlight, not a little useless spotlight. I had a set on my last plow truck for three years, never broke one or burned out a bulb, and the ones on my current truck have been on at least three years with no problems. I've backed them into snowbanks plenty of times, they are flexible rubber so they bounce right back. I just hang them upside down under the rear bumper, wired directly into my factory back up lights. My old truck had 50 watt bulbs in the stock lights, haven't needed to do that on this truck, but I probably will when I get around to it. 

I've also been playing with the idea of adding a pair of lights on the framerails under the cab facing out and back. I can't decide if it would help or hurt when it comes to looking at my rear wheels. Might only be able to see my rear wheels and nothing else. Ideally it would help see what the duals are near. But I'm afraid of running yet another pair of lights to the factory circuit, too much power draw. Although, that's what everyone says about the two 35w I already have, and that's just not true. You don't stay in reverse long enough to overhaeat the wiring. But two more lights might be too much. I hate to run them off a switch though, too much hassle.

Now as for mounting lights on the backrack, I just got a backrack and I want to add some work lights to it, but it will be to light up the bed for loading and unloading. For backing up it won't do any good at all, because you are just lighting the bed area and not the ground behind the truck. Plus having a lit bed in your field of view is a distraction. Only way you could see anything at all is to have two bright spot beams up high, might help for high speed long distance backing in parking lots, but overall having lights at the rear of the truck and closer to the ground are going to be far more effective. Anyway, I'm going to try to find a link to the lights I have. brb


----------



## Lubold8431 (Sep 11, 2006)

Detroitdan;420010 said:


> Anyway, I'm going to try to find a link to the lights I have. brb


Cool, sounds good. Looking forward to the link...


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

no luck finding these lights anywhere. I've checked ebay, googled tractor utility lights, cant find the darn things anywhere. I bought them on ebay a long time ago, came in a plain white box with a part number that I saved for a long time. I just went out and checked, no name on the housing of lens. wtf? Seems to me they were a name brand you would find in a tracotr supply store, but I can't find them. In fact the first pair I bought were from a tractor dealership. anyway, I took a couple pics, one is the truck, other is the 3rd light I kept for a spare that I decided to mount on my tailgate sander. the lights have a very soft rubber housing, and are hooded, which obviously is upside down under the bumper. The little strips you can see under my tailgate are amber led lights that quadflash.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

this is the closest thing I could find. Actually looks identical, but I was pretty sure they werent PM brand lights. Anyway, the super flexible rubber and the wide angle lighting is why I love these lights so much I'm willing to waste my whole Saturday morning talking about them. What the heck, I worked 18 1/2 hours yesterday, the chores can wait a while.http://www.pmlights.com/products.cfm?cId=3&fId=11&pId=2310


----------



## Lubold8431 (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks man, at least I know what to look for now.


----------



## TwistedMetal (Oct 11, 2007)

those are nice lights Detroit...when my cheap lights break, which they will... im always backing into things with my dump truck...ill look for those...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Dan nailed the backrack lights... no good for plowing. It causes a glare off the back of the the box that is frigin annoying. If you can, get them under the truck, like by the hitch so it takes more to get at them.

Here's mine. They are from a semi truck parts place. Good and bright. And pretty well tucked away for safe keeping.


----------



## Snowpower (Sep 2, 2007)

Tractor supply had a nice trapezoidal light for 15 dollars each. Rectangular, 55 watt, with a little cage on it. It may have been plastic but I dont think the rubber bodies make much of a difference.

I have two 35 watt rubber coated round tractor lights mounted in the two outside holes in the bumper in the step area. Just outside of where you would mount a ball to the bumper.

I have them aimed at about 45 degrees and they shine nicely to the sides and back, and give me a good spreader pattern view.

They are self grounding so theres only one wire. Of course you have to mount them to grounded metal.

Angelos has them. 9 dollars each.


----------



## Snowpower (Sep 2, 2007)

Trapezoidal means it has a nice spread pattern. Like a headlight.

As opposed to fog light which is a wide very short pattern, or beam/driving light which is long range and narrow.

Thought Id point that out.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I like the idea but I back into to many snow piles/banks.

I would need a steal cage around them.
I saw someone with a nice bumper that had holes cut in it to accept lights.


----------



## Snowpower (Sep 2, 2007)

For the price. Who cares. Out of all the lights Ive looked at and seen, there isn't one pair that costs more than thirty dollars. Almost priced as disposeables anyhow.

I am looking into those brighter halogen or led whatever stock replacements. The stock back up lights in my truck are less than worthless.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Snowpower;420519 said:


> For the price. Who cares. Out of all the lights Ive looked at and seen, there isn't one pair that costs more than thirty dollars. Almost priced as disposeables anyhow.
> 
> I am looking into those brighter halogen or led whatever stock replacements. The stock back up lights in my truck are less than worthless.


LOL, I would need a box full of lights.

They would need a quick release so I could chang them out after evry account.....

Stick with the halogens as they will melt off any snow that may have built up. The leds do not get very hot.
jmo.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I would need a bumper like the one Alaskan Boss uses.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Flexible rubber-can your lights do this?


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

that is a sweet bumper


----------



## Snowpower (Sep 2, 2007)

SnoFarmer;420520 said:


> LOL, I would need a box full of lights.
> 
> They would need a quick release so I could chang them out after evry account.....
> 
> ...


Maybe you should put the plow on the back of the truck. :waving:


----------



## Lubold8431 (Sep 11, 2006)

SnoFarmer;420526 said:


> I would need a bumper like the one Alaskan Boss uses.


OMG, I want that bumper...


----------



## jhook (Jan 24, 2004)

Now that is a bumper.  I would buy one of those. I ain't handy enough to build one. :crying:


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

Detroitdan;420527 said:


> Flexible rubber-can your lights do this?


I buy ones from Napa that are almost exactly like that. They run around $10.


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

*Wow what a bumper!!*



SnoFarmer;420526 said:


> I would need a bumper like the one Alaskan Boss uses.


Where can I get one and who makes it??? Looks like the permanent solution to the back up light problem!!


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

*The Ultimate Rear bumper*



MOWBIZZ;422498 said:


> Where can I get one and who makes it??? Looks like the permanent solution to the back up light problem!!


I found this bumper in a junk yard in Anchorage, Alaska, on a wrecked Chevy pickup & got it for $100. I took it around & asked several fabrication shops if they knew who made it, how much etc.,.... none of them knew who made it,... they all said after looking at it that it was a custom-made job... and that it would be over $1000 for them to try & duplicate it. It has (4)-55watt water-proof marine deck lights counter sunk,.. with the 2 inner ones aimed almost straight back, and the 2 outer ones flared out to the side somewhat. The whole thing is welded out of ¾" aluminum,.. it's probably stronger than the frame, and lighter than a stock bumper. With 220 watts of light out the rear, I think I can see better going backwards than forward,.. lol It's wired on a double switch w/relay, so they can come on when in reverse, all the time (anytime), or not at all. You don't wanna come up right up behind me with your high beams on...


----------



## Lubold8431 (Sep 11, 2006)

That thing is awesome. I wish I had the money and talent to build something like it. What a great find...


----------

